# Very old Model train



## Derek93 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey,

This model train was left to me by my grandfather, but i don't know anything about it! I've searched all over the internet but can't find answers so i figured a model train forum might have answers. I don't really know anything about this train so if anyone could tell me how old it is, its value, if its collectible or just a cool item. 

I'd be interested in hearing what anyone has to say. thanks!

Pictures:

http://imgur.com/ncvzm
http://imgur.com/VY7rt


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think he has what is on the cover of the set box, Lionel used the same cover for many sets of the era. We will need more pictures of the items themselves outside of their boxes to judge condition and tell you what you have.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

If what you have what's printed on the cover of the box it looks like a prewar 0-4-0 loco and #18 and #19 passenger cars. My grandfather passed his on to me as well. My original box is in much worse shape than yours but the engine and cars were well taken care of. I searched the internet to see what mine was worth and at best it is only worth about $600 tops. Not as valuable as one would think. I would never sell mine as it has been in my family for 3 generations and I will pass it on to my son for the 4th generation.
-Art


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Derek, 

I'll guess you have a small gold mine there if the condition of those boxes are any indication... regardless of what models are inside them. :thumbsup:

Treat those boxes *VERY* gently...
...as their condition adds greatly to the value of their contents. I've seen the empty boxes alone fetch decent prices because they are avidly sought after by dcollectors who have good pieces that lack matching boxes.

While I don't collect any O gauge, I'd still love to see the contents. 

After you record some model numbers, check ebay for similar items at auction so you can get a feel for the market before you put up anything for sale.

Remember, there's always another option... keep them and enjoy them. 

Greg


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Greg,
Based solely on the picture I am guessing that this is pre o gauge. Pretty sure it's standard gauge. Way too big for you choo choo LOL.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Likely 1920's. Could be Standard gauge, as Art suggests.

Lionel used the same style box for lots of trains.

Derek -- Stop teasing us, and post pictures of the trains !!!!


TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Artieiii said:


> Greg,
> Based solely on the picture I am guessing that this is pre o gauge. Pretty sure it's standard gauge. Way too big for you choo choo LOL.
> -Art


Even HO is way too big for me. 
I have to cut them down to size.


----------



## Derek93 (Jun 8, 2011)

Alright, ill take some pictures of the actual parts tomorrow,and try to be relatively careful :S.

It still runs to as far i know! i looked at the transformer? (box that powers he train) and it still looks in almost mint condition. I'm scared to try it as it hasnt been used in 80+ years


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You should definitely not try using the transformer until it's checked for safety. Even if it is functional, Lionel's transformers of that vintage were made without internal circuit breakers.

With the boxes in such good shape, it may be that the loco is in good shape, too. That said, its motor will certainly need a cleaning a lubing before you'd want to try getting that running on a track. We can coach you through that, if needed.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I can't tell with the track sideways and the cars in boxes. It's prewar. The car numbers and colors are needed. The boxes look great and add to the value.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think that style of box was use around 1920 through 1923 or so.

Standarg gauge could be steam or electric style loco.

O gauge of that vintage would be only electric style loco.

TJ


----------



## Derek93 (Jun 8, 2011)

So i got some pictures of the actually cars!

Pc1:http://imgur.com/CO0di
pc2:http://imgur.com/f6HJL
pc3:http://imgur.com/Y8tRf
pc4:http://imgur.com/rhg5j
pc5:http://imgur.com/luVuN
pc6: http://imgur.com/hD1HW


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the condition looks great, I'll wait for the tin men to give you accurate details on their parentage. I think you have quite a find there, I'm sure there are collectors that will go ga-ga over these.  As mentioned several times, be really careful with the cars AND the boxes, they add to the value big-time.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Defiantly standard gauge. I am not familiar with that model. Looks 1920's era. Looks to be in exceptional condition. If I inherited that I could never sell it.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Artieiii said:


> Defiantly standard gauge.


No !!! That's O gauge.

You're looking at a 248 electric loco, 629 Pullman car, and 630 Observation car. These were packaged together via the #292 set, offered by Lionel from 1927 through 1932. Of that timeline, I believe the set in question is in the latter time range, as the loco has a cast headlight fitting, rather than a metal-strap headlight fitting. The #292 set was offered for $5.95 in 1932! Worth a bit more today!

I believe that a transformer would have been sold separately ... not as a bundled part of the set. (Home electrical supply varied greatly back then.)

The condition (including that of the original boxes) looks excellent. A great find.

David Doyle's prewar catalog book puts the 248 in excellent condition at $140; 629 Pullman at $30, 630 Observation at $30. Personally, I think those estimate are low, especially given the completeness of the full set, quality of boxes, etc.

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll bet that set easily goes in the $400-500 range, and quite possibly more.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> I believe that a transformer would have been sold separately ... not as a bundled part of the set. (Home electrical supply varied greatly back then.)
> 
> The condition (including that of the original boxes) looks excellent. A great find.
> 
> ...


Prewar sets almost never came with the transformer. This allowed the buyer
to choose the one that fit his needs. Some of the early budget 0-27 sets
came with transformers. But across the entire line this was not the norm.

All price guides list values for items without boxes. So that must be add 
into the value based on personal experience. As for what that would mean
here. Well I shall leave it to the Lionel guys to guess on that one.

But a very nice pre war set. 

Pookybear


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Derek93 said:


> So i got some pictures of the actually cars!
> 
> Pc1:http://imgur.com/CO0di
> pc2:http://imgur.com/f6HJL
> ...


Hi Derek, 

Just did a quick search of ebay and found one Lionel #248 electric loco for a "buy it now" price of $175. It's not *near* as good condition as yours, *plus* your have a complete set with the *original boxes*, which over time are the most likely items to be worn out or thrown away. 

So...


*...DON"T RUMPLE THE BOXES! *

Exceptional condition adds exceptional value. And even though I'm no expert, I'd say you have a small treasure there. 



Greg


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

wow, beautiful set. however it's been stored all these years, keep doing it


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It is definitely something that needs to be professionally appraised.

The good, is the condition and boxes, and it is a set.

The bad, the coaches aren't worth as much as an eight wheel style.

The color is common and the engine is common, I have seen the engine in bad condition selling for 150.

I paid 40 for mine but I needed 32 dollars worth of repro wheels. 

They are a fine lookin bunch!:thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

It's close to 100 years old in spectacular condition.....that's a keeper!
-Art


----------



## Derek93 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the info!

I'm my grandfather/father have taken such good care of it! i think, after hearing what i have, i will hold on to it for he time being, i would like to keep it until it hits 100 years old! I guess i will just keep storing it the way i have!

Thanks so much everyone!

- Derek


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Derek,

It's clearly been stored well and carefully. Humidity and moisture are your enemy ... as dry a location as possible.

I'd peg the set at 80 years old ... an octogenarian!!!

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd say that set in that condition and complete with boxes would be worth in the neighborhood of $1000 at least. I'd put it on sleasebay with a 2k reserve and see what happens. However I'm with several others here in that if I inherited something like that there's no way it would be sold. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Norgale,

I think this set has good value, but I'd be surprised if it was as high as $1000. My opinion, anyway ...

(Not trying to spoil any party here ... just calling it like I see it ...)

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Me too. You could be right. Pete


----------

